# Beam Spacing



## Engineer22 (Mar 29, 2018)

***


----------



## ThrustIssues (Mar 29, 2018)

My dude, where are you getting these questions? As others have mentioned, there isn't enough information to provide a good answer. Whether the goal is to practice for an exam or just learn the material in general I think it'd be helpful to get more complete questions.

Typically you would check the bending stress, shear stress, and deflection in order to determine the spacing. The information provided is almost enough to check the bending stress only.

Start with NDS chapter 3 and compute the applied bending stress (f.b). Check that against the adjusted design value (F.b') including the appropriate modification factors (NDS 4.3.1 assuming it's sawn lumber). If you don't have the NDS manual, you can view the pdf for free on their website (http://www.awc.org/codes-standards/publications/nds-2015).

Based on the short span and beam geometry you can likely assume the shear stress and deflection limit won't govern but it would be good practice to check those limits too.


----------



## User1 (Apr 4, 2018)

ThrustIssues said:


> My dude, where are you getting these questions? As others have mentioned, there isn't enough information to provide a good answer. Whether the goal is to practice for an exam or just learn the material in general I think it'd be helpful to get more complete questions.
> 
> Typically you would check the bending stress, shear stress, and deflection in order to determine the spacing. The information provided is almost enough to check the bending stress only.
> 
> ...


I love your name. hahahaha


----------

